# Ephedrine



## hendy1992

Anyone used this stuff , does it actually work and how much does it's cost ?


----------



## marc

Diamond Labs ECA 30

Thats what they are Ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin - ECA stack

Ive used them quite a few times, they take a bit of getting used to as they can make you a bit shaky and elevate your heat rate a bit but they are a fantastic fat burner


----------



## Mandirigma

Yes

Yes

Depends how you attain it i.e. getting it on black market will cost more than getting it off the NHS.

Its not really expensive anyway.

Those ones Marc have posted look good though.


----------



## danny boy

I'm currently on Dymetadrine 30+ that Marc sells which to be honest i'd recommned just for the energy boost alone!

I've been on them about 3 weeks nearly at the end of my cycle and they have worked a treat definitely helped to take fat off my stomach.

I shall be purchasing them again as they are cracking tabs.


----------



## Si-K

Can deffo say they work - I tried em they are strong and more than enough people come back for more.....also ask any bodybuilder they are the classic solution for cutting fat.


----------



## hendy1992

Just had a look at what you posted marc that is what someone told me to

do was an ECA stack , is it cheaper to buy them combined or to buy all the ingredianta sepretally ?


----------



## Kunoichi

I feel a little stoopid asking this, but I really have weak, and shaky references of ephedrine.

Back in the day when my rastafarian sister did all the drugs imaginable, she mentioned ephedrine, so I've always thought of it as a recreational drug. I've seen it mentioned a few more times after that (which was about 10 years ago) but the first image stuck.

Is it a safe ingredient(?) to take? I did a very quick googe search and I wasn't clarified much, sespecially when all I read was references to amphatamines and whatnots.

Having returned to working out (and planning on getting back to training within a month or so after nearly one year in which my working out was resumed to flicking the remote control, excusing 'the injuries'), I wonder if this would be of any help (or harm) to be taken like that.

The short version: bullet-point the key information on ephedrine for me, por favor.


----------



## Mandirigma

Ephedrine is has a similar molecular structure to an amphetamine, so it gives a similar feeling (although not as prolonged or intense as say mdma) to it.

To be honest, legally, a comined version is all you can you can get.

You can make a home made version, a product called cheseteze used to for chesty coughs (this contains ephedrine, iirc, something like 6-8mg per tab but dont quote me), caffeine and aspirin.

Personally, if I were to use a legal version, it would be like the product has, is a good price as well.

Otherwise, Id just take pure ephedrine tabs and caffeine (which I do anyway).

Its really good though, take enough and you will get high but when youre having an intense anaerobic session in the gym, it gets you in the zone big time. It also does this for cardio, put on some techno or hard house and youre set for a good while.

Bring a towel because you will sweat buckets.

In a nutshell, its a thermogenic. It raises your bodys temperature, naturally, your body steps up a gear and works to reduce it.

To do this, it needs energy, energy is from calories and so, your base metabolic rate (bmr) increases.

Black market doses are 25-30mg tabs, its rare youll get higher than this, some say there are 50mg tabs out there but again, very rare.

Watch out though, whilst on it, you become horny (well i do), but at the same time, your penis shrinks.


----------



## marc

Pretty much as above..

Kunoichi watch out for shrinking penis!!!!

A decent dose is 30mg that is more than enough for most people which are what the ECA's are

There not recommeded for anyone who suffers with hypertension (high blood pressure) diabetes, epilpesy, basically if you are taking medication long term, or suffer with 'anything' then research or speak to your GP before you take them.

When i use them i take 1 in the morning with breakfast or before i train which is more than enough for me


----------



## spitfire

It's a very mild amphetamine. I don't like it though. Probably ok for younger dudes. I like to be relaxed. I did take 10 once to what would happen. ... Not a good idea. I was off me tete for a good while.

I bought some pro plus the other day just to wake me up in the morning. Have now used them for training. Really got me up for sparring. I train hard any how but I had lots more give at the end off training.


----------



## Mandirigma

Cost wise for caffeine, get the pro lab ones, 100x200mg for about 9 quid.

pro plus are 50mg each tab.

Ephs are addictive though as I experienced and your tolerance builds up very quickly.

Before you know it, youre popping 300mg to 340mg eph with about 400mg caffeine before the gym, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :laugh:


----------



## danny boy

I've heard alot of stuff about T5s, but what exactly are they?

Can anyone fill me in on them?


----------



## Kunoichi

Oh shit son, I don't want my penis to shrink... I already have problems in the locker room as it is.

Cheers mand.


----------



## Mandirigma

t5, t4, t3 etc, are thyroid meds that can cause permanent damage, stay well clear unless you have advice and/or read sound info (by that i dont mean from a few posts you read off bodybuilding forums).

Kunoichi, haha, its temporary, will be fine a few hours later.

If any of you are a bit lazy when it comes to house work, take a few ephs and let it hit you, youll feel so energetic youll do house work just to keep busy haha, put on some music and clean up, house will be sorted come tea time.


----------



## Kunoichi

Oh. So like a slinky, right?

I can live with that.


----------



## Si-K

ECA's have nothing to do with your nuts shrinking!!!!  ....maybe your liver if you eat the box in one go :wtf.

T5,4,3 etc etc are banned - as long as you stick to no more than 2 ECA's a day and you are not hyper sensitive to any of the ingrediant you will have no problems....if you over use em - like anything else your body gets used to em, so take em for a couple of weeks then have a couple of weeks off and modify your diet for the rest period, then rinse and repeat (SSSSHIMPLES) :thumb .

Sida Cordifolia are a lighter version if you are scared - they convert to about half the dose of the eph (once digested) so if you wanna test the water.....


----------



## Mandirigma

Who said someones nuts shrank?

thyroid meds are attainanble through prescription, just like eph.

sida is totally different to eph, no where near 2:1 (sida:eph).


----------



## marc

Mandirigma said:


> Who said someones nuts shrank?
> 
> thyroid meds are attainanble through prescription, just like eph.
> 
> sida is totally different to eph, no where near 2:1 (sida:eph).


reflex sida actually containes 12.5mg of eph per cap


----------



## Si-K

:whs :thumb

I was just putting up the "nuts shrink" reply incase people got K's post wrong and we ended up spread a rumour (throughout the www) that ECA's gave you diddy D. :laugh:


----------



## Kunoichi

It's Slinky, it's Slinky. For fun it's a wonderful toy. It's Slinky, it's Slinky. It's fun for a girl or a boy!

wait, what?


----------



## Mandirigma

marc said:


> reflex sida actually containes 12.5mg of eph per cap


Hi Marc,

there are different types measurements of eph.

in sida, it has ephedra, this contains ephedrine. so like 12.5mg of ephedra, would contain an amount of ephedrine (dont know how much though but will be of course, less than 12.5mg).

ephedrine tabs are just that, ephedrine extracted from the ephedra and in its pure form in a tab mixed with other meds (i forgot what though but most probably fillers (imagine 30mg of powder and then see if you can make a tab with it, similar to ecstacy, big pill but only a small amount of mdma, most of it are fillers to create a sizeable pill to swallow)).


----------



## sjharvey

f**k THAT. I sweat enougth from coffie as it is and i don't need a drug to get all intense an work my ass off, and like i said, and i think you'll know what im talking about here, f**k THAT. I actually HAVE a sex life so no no no no no. LOL


----------



## Mandirigma

sjharvey said:


> f**k THAT. I sweat enougth from coffie as it is and i don't need a drug to get all intense an work my ass off, and like i said, and i think you'll know what im talking about here, f**k THAT. I acually HAVE a sex life so no no no no no. LOL


I see what youre saying and its very valid.

I guess some of us are just more impatient for results than others. Eph is icing on the cake, as with any other PED.


----------



## hendy1992

Just had a look at your website marc apparently all the fat burners are the best in the world aha , seriously though what one is the quickest , I don't care about side effects.


----------



## sjharvey

hendy1992 said:


> Just had a look at your website marc apparently all the fat burners are the best in the world aha , seriously though what one is the quickest , I don't care about side effects.


One side effect i have read about is heart problems. Something to do with your heart being forced up for too long too often, and if you have an undignosed heart problem.


----------



## danny boy

hendy1992 said:


> Just had a look at your website marc apparently all the fat burners are the best in the world aha , seriously though what one is the quickest , I don't care about side effects.


I'm on dymetadrine 30+ from protein factory and its pretty fast working... i'd say within a week i could noticed a difference with less fat on my stomach area and others commented on this too.


----------



## hendy1992

danny boy said:


> I'm on dymetadrine 30+ from protein factory and its pretty fast working... i'd say within a week i could noticed a difference with less fat on my stomach area and others commented on this too.


Cheers mate I'm a real fat bastard and it's affecting my training so I need to lose fat quick aha .


----------



## Mandirigma

hendy1992 said:


> Cheers mate I'm a real fat bastard and it's affecting my training so I need to lose fat quick aha .


calories deficit diet = weight loss

calories deficit diet + eph = quicker weight loss than above

eph = no weight loss

ephs also reduces your appetite.


----------



## james8

i know ppl smashing down loads of clenbuterol at the moment, im skeptical as to how much its helping and cant be that good for your heart all the time??


----------



## Si-K

Yeah, Clens a good one - although totally illegal - so good luck with that one....be careful of shakes!!!!.

(eph) Like any drug, abuse it and their will be consequences - use common sense and cycle it and you shopuld be fine - assuming you do not have a major health issue or are on medication that interacts with stuff - again, do your homework /seek advice from users and use common sense...and yes I fall into the above and have never had any issue's when using pro hormones and eph - most of the stuff you read is B.S or opnions of people who have never used but think they know all about a subect re what someone who has told em and that peraon again was going of what they read or heard....not sure if I have misread but whats the thing about eph and screwing up your sex life?...if anything it would make it better (all that energy to burn????).


----------



## Rob.L

I'll throw my 2 pen'th for what its worth.

I took eph a lot back around 2000 while working in bars and night clubs, I was working all day and night and started necking a few on the weekends to party on after work. When I went to Ibiza in 2001 I was up to taking 6-8 a time and drinking, very stupid mistake. Any way out and enjoying myself and wound up feeling a very scary fluttery feeling in my chest, suspected heart palpitations. I have never shit myself so much in my life. Up until recently I never touched it after that night. I have taken the eca 30+ from Marc but after taking one morning and night for 2 weeks I woke up in the middle of the night feeling VERY agitated and angry, couldn't shake the anger or get back to sleep so adjusted to taking one or two on training days only.

That said on both occasions Ive managed to shift weight, look and feel better for it. I've been eating healthy and training hard for two years with very little shift under 85kgs. Then eca 30+ dropped me to 81kgs, finished the bottle and still maintaining 82kgs, occasional blips up to 84 but its more low days than high.

I'll probably use it again soon as Im aiming to get down to 75kgs but will only be taking it on training days. That said eph is supposed to be illegal but the only references on the web and banned substance lists refer to ephedrine in liquid/injection form. On the Sports Banned substance list it does list ephedrine but a note advises that its only prohibited in competition and when testing must be in greater concentration that 10 micrograms per millilitre. Pseudoephedrine isn't banned however.

Refs:

http://www.uksport.gov.uk/assets/File/2009_Prohibited_List_ENG_Final_20_Sept_08.pdf

http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/documents/cdlist2835.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## Si-K

:good Amen.


----------



## Imy

My two cents here.

I love my Diamond ECAs!

nuff said.


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB

Mandirigma said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes
> 
> Depends how you attain it i.e. getting it on black market will cost more than getting it off the NHS.
> 
> Its not really expensive anyway.
> 
> Those ones Marc have posted look good though.


Blackmarket source of ephedrine will be cheaper.


----------

